# MBTI and Favorite Color



## pizzapie

ISTJ and *blue*!!!


----------



## Aelthwyn

INFP
I can't just pick one, my two top ones are:
Green, especially dark olive-ish green
Purple, especially dark bluish purple

Also very close runners up:
Burgundy
Pale Pink
and that deep blue of glass. I don't like blue generally, but when it's sort of luminescent but dark-deep-intense with just glimmers of brighter then I reeeeeeally love it!

And I also am very fond of:
Dark Red-ish Brown (because I love wood)
Gold/Brass, especially as accents with green, burgundy, or brown

Here's an illustration of the colors I like made with outfits on Pixie Hollow:


----------



## mirrorghost

INFP and i love black and emerald green. jewel tones in general, like blood red and midnight blue.


----------



## Azelll

INFP any shade of Blue, Black or Green ^^ mainly blue though, obsessed with blue!


----------



## DandyAndCheese

ENFP - Burgundy.


----------



## DistractedDayDreamer

ISFP
my favorite color is Purple, dark dark plum bluish purple!
i also like green, lime, forest, whatever.
and blue, of course!


----------



## GaudiyaVaisnavi

INFP... favorite color is pale yellow, maybe with a little pink blush on it (like golden roses or apples)   

Past favorite colors have been coral and spring green.


----------



## vikingbitch

INTJ *​Purple*


----------



## Hearts

INFJ. Light ocean blue.


----------



## scorpion

ESFP and I can't pick.


----------



## Cosmicsense

I love me some electric blue, and emerald green. Tiger orange is fun, too. Dislike yellow, and red. If you see me wearing either, run.


----------



## HAL 9000

INFJ and my favorite color is... *drumroll*.... chartreuse!
Although I love most colors, and all of them when they are paired up with each other in different ways...


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

*Synesthesia on parade?*

ENTP - blue


----------



## Linadami

Dreamerforever said:


> What is your MBTI and favorite color?


INFJ, Scarlet.


----------



## SuperNova85

INFP, Baby Blue...or any light colored blue (powder, turquoise, etc)...


----------



## PhoenixRises

ENFJ!

My favorite all-around color: *Yellow* (reminds me of sunshine...and pure joy.)
Favorite color to wear: Turquoise
But my power color: Red (wear it for formal events, interviews, or important work stuff)


----------



## Carina

ISFP and I love all colours  <3


----------



## The King Of Dreams

ENFP Orange


----------



## statictext

INFP sea blue


----------



## Thief Noctis

*INFP - Navy Blue / Turquoise

Favourite colour scheme/palette is Red / Black / White, though.*


----------



## Trophycase

INFJ purple


----------



## abigaleblues

Teal. INFP.


----------



## Naiad

Infp:


----------



## AngelFaceCakes

ENFP

I'm fond of light mint, brown and different tones of blue. 

I do tend to wear a lot of black and red though.


----------



## .17485

ISFP and I like blue


----------



## Naia68

INFJ -* purple*


----------



## lotophage

INFJ,* red* and *mint*.


----------



## Dextra Manus

INFJ. Yellow!


----------



## JoanCrawford

*INTP
*
#1 Coral Red









#2 Lavender


----------



## heyariwhatsup

*ISTP* 1.Oxblood 
2. Purple
3. Mint


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Good ol' red I guess, I like black and white as well. (Don't really care that they're not colours)
.................................................^Mwahaha


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

INFP and Navy Blue

ANY shade of Blue really ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Jimbo

ISFJ and yellow is my favorite color.


----------



## yankeemofo

INTP and ​BLUE


----------



## LexiFlame

ENTP, and I'm nearly tied on red and black


----------



## Elodin

INTJ. Red or black.


----------



## Angelus

I'm INFJ and my favourite colors are all *purplish* hues!



ED: Hehe, I noticed my post's colors match my avatar pretty damn well! Guess that's one reason why I fell in love with it in the first place tee hee! In fact my avatar is pretty much a perfect representation of my favourite colors


----------



## scorpion

I've decided. My favorite color is . . nvm.


----------



## Persephone

INTJ. Cerulean and Green, followed by purple and maroon.


----------



## Kay22

INFJ. Red, of course  and green.


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP: *Blue* and *Orange*.


----------



## tanstaafl28

*For all you folks who said Black, technically, it's not a color. Just thought you might want to know. *


----------



## Watch Key Phone

tanstaafl28 said:


> *For all you folks who said Black, technically, it's not a color. Just thought you might want to know. *


Depends on the definition of colour. 

Oh and: INTP - *Green *and *purple*.


----------



## Dauntless

Ahahaha. I am certain I wrote in here before, but I am rebellious, and DOING IT AGAIN! :laughing:

*INFJ AND TEAL (THE COLOR OF EMPATHY, YUS! roud*


----------



## CloudChaser

INFP here. I love any color that falls under the category of *purple*!


----------



## Tesalyn

INFP- Blue (preferably Navy Blue), Indigo, and Purple.


----------



## LunaWolf

4W5 INFP BLACK, PURPLE and TEAL


----------



## tanstaafl28

Watch Key Phone said:


> Depends on the definition of colour.
> 
> Oh and: INTP - *Green *and *purple*.


What definition are you referring to?


----------



## Watch Key Phone

tanstaafl28 said:


> What definition are you referring to?


Surely that question is for you to answer - how do you justify the claim that it's not a colour? I could just as well say that 'black' is something I can detect with my eyes, therefore it must be a colour. Or that 'black' is something I can represent using ink or paint, so it must be a colour.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Watch Key Phone said:


> Surely that question is for you to answer - how do you justify the claim that it's not a colour? I could just as well say that 'black' is something I can detect with my eyes, therefore it must be a colour. Or that 'black' is something I can represent using ink or paint, so it must be a colour.


In pigment, it's the absence of color. In light, I believe it's all the colors together. So it does depend.


----------



## LittleOrange

ISFP - purple


----------



## Pure Dragon

INTJ

#1 - *Lime green like this.*
#2 - *Purple. Most purples.*
#3 - *Black. There's clearly only one black.*


----------



## L

Probable ENTP, possible INTP:

Light blue and pure snow white:happy:


----------



## L

tanstaafl28 said:


> In pigment, it's the absence of color. In light, I believe it's all the colors together. So it does depend.


I thought it was the other way around because if you refract light then you get a rainbow so white light must be all of the colors combined and I know they're opposites in both pigment and natural color. Plus, natural black light is darkness, which is the absence of light which would also be the absence of colors...


----------



## overthinking reality

INFJ- green


----------



## tanstaafl28

L said:


> I thought it was the other way around because if you refract light then you get a rainbow so white light must be all of the colors combined and I know they're opposites in both pigment and natural color. Plus, natural black light is darkness, which is the absence of light which would also be the absence of colors...


I've been known to be dyslexic when the choices are binary.


----------



## craterchest

INFP- PLUM and COPPER


----------



## LaTortugaChina

isfp

light yellow and light orange


----------



## DualGnosis

INTP.










Green, 










Blue, 










White.


----------



## steev1durge

INFP and I always prefer to think of color combinations so...
*Sea Green *with *Crimson*
or
*Mint Green *with *Maroon*


----------



## will-o'-wisp

INFP changes on how I'm feeling but mostly crimson or emerald green and any variety of rusty russetty type colours


----------



## Alexandria Jade

ENTP- turquoise, dark purples, rich oranges + reds, and vivid greens.


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead

INFP - Burgundy and rustic brown.


----------



## ForlanceAbice

INTP- Red.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

INTP. *Sunset orange. And green. ​But sunset orange is my favorite. *


----------



## Runemarks

INFP, lime green. ^^


----------



## indigoice

INFP, Indigo. Surprise, surprise


----------



## Trinidad

ISTJ, whatever colour is silliest for the item/occasion.


----------



## Emerald Legend

INFJ- Emerald Green.


----------



## FootJoyGolf

INFJ - Blue


----------



## HONOURIA

INTJ female - pale yellow


----------



## bbbooster

ENFJ, *aquamarine *and *magentas that lean red*  
i've been liking *bold orange yellows too*!


----------



## ISTJsFTW

ISTJ--Purple, Blue, grey.


----------



## Boomerang

INFP - Blue, Dark Purple, Azure


----------



## Cristy0505

ENTJ , Black


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

INFP, red.


----------



## jdstankosky

*entp*


----------



## Zephynel

INTJ.
Black or Blue.


----------



## mejdiniz

ENTP- I really like yellow and brown. I feel as though brown does not get enough credit. It is such a great colour. ughh. I also really like orange.


----------



## Ashen

INTJ
Green and blue.


----------



## wistful

My type is ISFJ and my favorite color is blue (any shade).


----------



## Dragheart Luard

My type is INTJ and my favourite colors are blue and black.


----------



## Bobblybob

​estp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anon

Infp, and forest green, grass green, yellow & turquoise. I love these contrasts.


----------



## awanderingdreamer

INFP here! Any shade of Green, Dark Purple, Black and Turquoise. ^,^


----------



## platorepublic

INTP why can't I make it CAPS?


----------



## DoctorSkywalker

INTJ green


----------



## stringsandlimbs19

ESFJ ~ Purple


----------



## Violet Water

INTP

Purple


----------



## RALxo

INTP
Black and gold


----------



## Holgrave

ISTJ and blue! 

It's been my favorite color since I was 6.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

INFJ and red. People have actually thought I was in a gang because of how much red I wear.


----------



## Weaselz

INTP: Grey, Red, Orange, Whi......well, everything besides purple and violet!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

GREEEEEEEEEEEN

see how this works?

G-R-E-E-N.

R-E-E-N

E-E-N

E-N

E-N-T-P



GREEN.IS.THE.TRUTH.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

INTP: green, blood red, purple and blue


----------



## Dewymorning

INFJ purple

EDIT: not just any kind of purple, deep, royal purple.


----------



## AboveNBeyond

INTJ - Blue


----------



## The Raven

ISTJ. Black and white.


----------



## tealfootball

ISTJ and *TEAL *as my name implies. Jaguars fan for life, i live for the teal.


----------



## TwistedMuses

ENFP, and I love violet.


----------



## SomethingClever

INFP and my favorite color is white.


----------



## Alkalistone

ENTP
Blue, Green, Black (in precise order, whenever I need to choose different color of a product I use this guidance)

Oh wait, for clothes Red comes before Green. I like to look striking


----------



## FacePalm

Blue in general. Brown or black for furniture. Black for clothing.


----------



## Opus101

INTJ. Black, navy blue and purple.


----------



## PandaBear

INFJ: 
1. Teal
2. Purple
3. Cyan 
I really am part of the cool side of the wheel!


----------



## orcasaremylife333

INFJ aqua


----------



## purrmonsterr

INTP - *Grey
*


----------



## Jennywocky

INTP - Blue (followed by purple and green)


----------



## koenigscat

ISTP - Depends on what's it applied to


----------



## Jet Black

INTJ 
Black 
White
Grey


----------



## Ultra Viol3t

INFJ: Green (though I love deep/bright red, orange, blue, purple too lol)


----------



## Meekers

I'm an INFP and I'd like to say that Cerulean blue is like the most amazing color ever.


----------



## Cappuccino

INFP - coral all the way!
also white, navy and orange. I like intense colors


----------



## Haikyo

INFP - Gray, maroon (almost like burgundy, just more on the purple side) and midnight blue.


----------



## Nojz

INFJ - it used to be blue, but now I can't decide between these two colours:


----------



## Kiwizoom

INTP, I generally site my favorite color as a bright energetic green, but I like many other colors a lot.. indecisive really. Can you just like one honestly

I like Cyan, Red Orange, Yellow Green, and the combo Orange/white/Blue or Teal


----------



## willowtree

ISTP - Teal/Turquoise.


----------



## Falhalterra

INFJ - Blue/Green/Purple

Indigo sneaks up on me though.


----------



## B00Bz

ENTP/ESTP Turquoise/Green/Indigo


----------



## thatjuiceguy

ENTJ - Green for the color blind.


----------



## Cossack

INFJ- Darker shades of green, burgundy, and cardboard tan/brown.


----------



## INTJguy

intj, green


----------



## rocky_

ESTP

_*Black
Purple
Red*_


----------



## Katy Linsao

INFP as hell. My favorite color has been blue for a solid 5 years. I really like certain shades of green, too, though, and lately, I'm in love with lavender.


----------



## PrimroseMind

I'm probably an INFP. Favorite color is cream white but I love earthly colors too. Plenty of shades of green, brown, grey, etc. Then again... I love yellow too. I like red the least. But any color can be awesome. Then I like all? ...


----------



## Yobi

INFP- Bright colors Aka Purple and Green


----------



## Falling

INFP - probably black at the moment. So stereotypical hahaha:tongue:


----------



## Mademoiselle Wonderland

INFJ, and I prefer pastels over bold colors. However, I like deep colors with intense hues.

Lately I've loved lavender. It's really pretty, and calming like blue, yet has the earthy tone like green.


----------



## Annwuzhere

INFP
Red
Dark purple
Royal blue


----------



## wellfxd

ISTP.

*This colour looks so nice.*

I like most purple/blue based colours.


----------



## punkwok

ENTP and I really don't have a favorite color. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I'm an artist, but I have favorite color schemes instead. orange/teal combos tend to be my favorite, while yellow/red is my least favorite.


----------



## Ola

INFJ. blue.


----------



## The Empyrean

INFP.
Blue, green, cyan.


----------



## Glurp

INTJ. Black, blue


----------



## Aenye

INTJ (potential INTP) black.


----------



## Champagne Wishes

ENTJ and I have 3 in order of preference:

1. yellow
2. black
3. purple


----------



## Revolutionist

Intj. Black, Purple, Blue


----------



## Carmine Ermine

ESTP
White
Green
Yellow

(edit: just noticed it's the opposite of what the previous poster said! lol)


----------



## Paxis

INTJ - Teal


----------



## Lev

_ENTJ:_

*Maroon*
*Silver*
*Turqoise

*Those colors isolated.
In combinations I enjoy camouflage:

winter camo (black, white and gray)
blue winter camo (blue, dark blue, teal, white and black)
Russian red tiger camo(red, gray, white, black)*


*


----------



## Hanaseru

INFJ 

1. Blue 
2. Beige(Beige)
3. Purple


----------



## imaginaryrobot

I'm an INFJ and my favorite color is green. I like basically all shades but I'm a fan of olive and seaish green.


----------



## Poddo

INFP, *Pinks, mostly Pale and Rosey!*


----------



## Rev

this
- ENTP


----------



## marycontrary

infj and green


----------



## The Antique Beast

INFJ.

Black. White.


----------



## Kittynip

ENTP! I love me some grey.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

red(bright), pink(light/ pastel), lavender, light blue
-ESFP


----------



## Vivid Melody

INFJ - *Pink **Green **& Rainbow*


----------



## honoshikun

ENFP
My favourite colours are red blood, neon green, and neon orange.


----------



## Caraannabigail

INxP-- I like all blues, and peachy orangish pink


----------



## Blazy

ESTP 

Red or black


----------



## Grain of Sugar

This blue/purple is a nice one. 
Green is also good.
And don't forget about black/gray.


----------



## mbemma

INFJ and my favourite colour is purple, then blue, then silver. 

But Justin Bieber ruined purple for me, so now I'm a bit off it. :angry:


----------



## knightingling

I am an INFJ. My top favorite colors would be teal, aquamarine, gray, fuchsia, and lime. I like both relaxing colors and bright, happy, blinding colors. I prefer the former if forced to choose, however. I love gray, because it is the most flexible color I have ever come across, if you ask me.


----------



## Purrfessor

INFP - I like a red-violet color. Dark and juicy.


----------



## stiletto

*ENTJ - Gold

If I had to choose a colour within the rainbow, lol, red... but like a deep blood red.*


----------



## levi907

INTP - Green!!!


----------



## 66767

INTP and I like any shade of pink, cerulean, and orchid.


----------



## blood roots

INTP & black
My favorite color changes on a daily basis. but generally I like either very dark or pastel colors.


----------



## zazara

ENFP and Black. 

Shocker, huh? Black goes with everything. Black is always the new black. :happy:


----------



## Ben8

INTJ

Black


----------



## Kaijrd

INTP - Black


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

INTJ - Royal Blue, Black, Mauve.


----------



## Serpent

ENTP - Dark Blue, Black, Dark Red.


----------



## RuGaard

INTJ - Silver, Black, Royal Blue


----------



## marr55

INxP - GREEN

I wasn't that thorough, but all the INFPs I saw said included either green or purple


----------



## Lemurrific

Infj
orange


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Not a sensor... how could I really like a color so much then.


----------



## Ad Astra

INFJ and PURPLE


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP (50/50 N/S) and *black*. And shade by shade to white and brown.


----------



## StunnedFox

ISTJ, blue.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

INTP - Red, Green, Blue or RGB if you like.


----------



## Drakeh

INTJ - black


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ENFP (Might be ENFJ) and ELECTRIC CERULEAN BLUE


----------



## Moya

ENTJ, pink.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Turquoise, Emerald, Crimson, Black... And gold is kind of cool too. I think I developed an even stronger like of gold, from being a guitarist. I get so tired of seeing the same drab Chrome EVERYTHING. Gold is a much warmer colour.


Edit: Oh yeah.. And I'm an ENTP


----------



## Chas23

*INFJ: Dark Purple
2nd: Turquoise*


----------



## TheSummerOne761

INFP - i love all colours


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

INTP: Favorite color is blue, but almost all the colors I like are dark shades (forest green, black). Even the shade of red I like is a dark shade of red.


----------



## Desiderium

ISFP, Lilac.


----------



## WindScale

*ISTP* *-* I have taken a liking to Black with a dash of Blue or White.


----------



## bearlybreathing

xSTP and green


----------



## TootsieBear267

ENTJ and my favorite color is red. Red symbolizes passion, love, ambition, fire, and rebirth.


----------



## Ummon

INFJ
*Yellow*
Light, reason, caution, glory, happiness.


----------



## GundamChao

ENFP, purple and yellow.


----------



## Katie Koopa

INTJ, teal.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

INTJ, my favorite colors are:
1. *Black* (I only have black clothes, it suggests my nature that is: "stay f***ing away from me")
2. *Blue* (I find it wise and calm)
3. *Purple*(Mysterious and somehow Mad and creative)
4. *Red* (it suggest "I could be dangerous, don't provoke me")
5. *Green* (It's the color of hope and ecology, it suggests the idea of a future of progress and environmental ethics")


----------



## MGR21

INFP 
1. *Blue*
2. *Black*
3. *Grey/White*


----------



## CupofSunkyst

ISFP
1.*amber*
2.*rainbow*


----------



## koshek

INTJ + dark red


----------



## aloneinmusic

INFJ, and purple. Beautiful purple. :')


----------



## Tommi Ski

ENFP - Can I pick both for Green and Blue? If not, maybe Green. ^^


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams

INFP - Peach, Periwinkle or Baby Blue... Those are my favorites of the moment. However, my all time favorite is Pink


----------



## Doll

xNFP (ugh the x bugs me)

Navy Blue.


----------



## Mscob

INFJ - Green

I lean towards earth tones. Greens, tans, reds....


----------



## mikan

ISFP.
Peach, Turqouise and perwinkle.


----------



## outai2

Intj - red


----------



## Phobic

INTJ + charcoal.


----------



## Retsu

ISFJ - red


----------



## DJL

INFJ - Black


----------



## The Chameleon

ENTP -- Red


----------



## Infinitii

ISxx - Orange. I'm surprised that there's few around who favor this color. :shocked:


----------



## Agelastos

INTP + none/any color that isn't too bright or garish.
If I had to choose one, I guess I'd go with black.


----------



## Gentleman

INTJ, Grey. Calm, powerful, and beautiful, like a storm.


----------



## blood roots

STP, black.


----------



## Darkbloom

xSFJ,tend to love colours that look good on me and those are different shades of greenish blue,coral and pink.I like many different colors when it comes to different things and combinations though,but I'd say light blue/teal and pink have always been my colours.


----------



## Maegamikko

ENTP, any kind of pink that isn't too flashy. i like soft, rosy and carnation. :3


----------



## kittycatwindow

INFJ & turquoise


----------



## kwall1989

ENFP-urple


----------



## Lady Mary

*ISFJ. Top two: Pink **and Blue *


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

ENFP-Scarlet.


----------



## oliviaofneptune

INFJ, navy blue.


----------



## Sonyx

ISFP. Foresty greens.


----------



## Born to Run

ESTP - Orange


----------



## CatchTwenty2wo

ENTP - Green/Yellow/Blue.. I mean hell whatever looks fly at the time


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

Enfp- pink


----------



## SweetPickles

INFP- Blue...all the shades


----------



## BlackFandango

INFJ–Midnight Blue


----------



## laura palmer

infj black


----------



## Mamoru

INFJ blue and green.


----------



## Varyafiriel

INFJ (416) violet/purple


----------



## Kyro

INTP - Mint or Navy Blue.


Then blacks, whites and silvers.


----------



## RaeLizz

Likely INFP and *Turquoise *(This is as close to it as I can find...)


----------



## random777

Green - INFP


----------



## rainydaze

INTJ...sea green or teal, and salmon pink


----------



## kiriosa

INFP - Blue


----------



## mony

INFJ- blue


----------



## Neo1223

ENFP and Purple! only the most royal of colours


----------



## Sadako

INFJ and *blue* + *black* + *violet*


----------



## jamaix

ISTJ ~ blue and mauve


----------



## Lustghost

INFP

violet, purple, lavender


----------



## eppy

INFP and mine is *purple*! 

I am drawn towards blue-y and red-y colours as well :happy:


----------



## vintage stardust

INFP-lavender, lilac, violet...


----------



## Epicglitch

INTP- light blue, blue-green, magenta.


----------



## NatureChaser

ISFP - all kinds of blue and green


----------



## 1987

ISTJ.

1. *RED!*
2. *Black*


----------



## chagak

Blue. Any shade of that colour, really...INTJ.


----------



## Eckis

ISFJ. I love the color blue.


----------



## missjayjay

INFJ - *Purple*


----------



## TheOddRhombus

INFJ, Indigo.


----------



## Plumedoux

INFP and my favourite colour is *RED*


----------



## silent_kill

BooksandButterflies said:


> *INFJ. Top 2 are PINK and RED*:kitteh:


 I smell sarcasm lol.


----------



## silent_kill

INFJ / INFP black, white, grey, green leaf, blue sky.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

INTJ blue. And light green.


----------



## faithh

entj


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

INTJ-Blue.


----------



## Sab15

INTP w/5 and I would definitely pick *RED*. <3


----------



## Jagbas

ENTP - *YELLOW!* 
and NAVY BLUE


----------



## Catallena

ESFP black :ninja:


----------



## Vegas

INFJ - *Red *and* Black*


----------



## Deejaz

*INFJ - Spring purple*

Though, I like wearing white, grey and black.


----------



## Owtoo

I am red and my favourite colour is INFP.


----------



## Vanzell

INFJ
1st: Blue
2nd: Green
3rd: Purple


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

INFJ-Orange


----------



## instruMENTAL

INTJ. Gray. Like an overcast sky gray. And teal. I like muted colors.


----------



## instruMENTAL

I regret not making my colors in color.


----------



## instruMENTAL

Mattias said:


> I am red and my favourite colour is INFP.


Brain; "Oh, oh that's weird I think I read that wrong or too fast or, oh, oh wait ohh you clever person, you..."


----------



## inmyownworld211

infp, blue/purple i guess. i find blue comforting


----------



## NTlazerman

ENTP, Magenta.

I love green eyes tho.


----------



## ab_kitz

MBTI: INFJ
Favorite color: hot pink, mint green, lavender 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonieJ

ISTJ
1- Forest Green
2- Blood Red
3- Navy Blue 
4- Black
5- A nice deep purple
6-Yellow 
I honestly don't know y I like yellow


----------



## Gurpy

ESTP yellow


----------



## Mange

IXFP I like *this color except not as dark*.

Also, *this*


----------



## eLiZium

INFP
purple


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I guess red (a few different shades.)


----------



## Endologic

INTP

Any shade of *GRAY*,
That includes *BLACK* and *WHITE*.

Other than that, definitely *GREEN*, and I think *RED* looks pretty awesome. I also like every color from *CYAN* to *BLUE*.


----------



## DOGSOUP

ENFJ... obsidian. It has every colour in it.


----------



## Girl archer

ENxP here. My favourite colour would be blue because it has so many possibilities to play with! I look good in red, so there is that. I also like a rich violet/purple shade. Lastly a very pale forest green like this one -


----------



## ItisI

INFJ

Any shade of grey--depending upon my mood.


----------



## Reyzadren

This ENTP likes grey.


----------



## PurpleM00n

INTP

*Purple* and *Orange*


----------



## applecrumble

INFJ and *orange*


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

ENFP and *violet* (more bluish than *purple*), *black*, and *hot pink*. Also *red*. You expect me to just pick one???


----------



## isamanthax

INFP - crisp white.


----------



## xiopaotru

INFP

*Purple* and *Yellow*!


----------



## Miniblini

IXFP And *GREEN *and *PINK*.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

INFP and *royal blue.*


----------



## The CW

ENFP - *Purple*


----------



## The_Iliad

INTP. *Teal*.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

INTJ, black.


----------



## amethyst11

INFP - Dark blue, purple, white.


----------



## .357106

INFP - Red


----------



## Lacy

INFJ, this Red


----------



## Chantel

INFJ - light blue, and other light to medium cool colors. Also maroon.


----------



## Terator

INFJ green


----------



## verajessa

ENFP and PURPLE <3


----------



## Daekota

INTJ - Dark purple.


----------



## LaurenStam

INFP, blue or green. I hate purple that has warm undertones.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## _XXX_

ISTP

Bold red, white, then purple.


----------



## Stardustlove

Infj:

1- Blue (light and dark blue)
2- Pale green
3- Peachy pink light shade
4- Violet


----------



## Shiori

ENFP - candy apple red :love_heart:


----------



## Twelve

INFP - Blue


----------



## Happy29

ESFJ: Kelly green, light blue, gray. 98% of the time I wear black and white, though.


----------



## soya

INFP. *Black*,* lavender *&* deep teal green*


----------



## bremen

someone should make a poll out of this,anyways mine is grey as an istj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Red 
Black 
Purple 
Highlight green 
Orange 
Yellow 

I like lots of colors


----------



## CHLOELILI

ENFP and red


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP

ENTP and GREEN


----------



## Mindtraveler

A few pictures of colors I like: 
*
Indigo (look at the bird)*










*Purple (look at the cauliflower)*









*Turquoise (look at the glazing)*


----------



## piece in quite

INFP and Deep, dark blues/purples/indigos


----------



## Faery

INFJ, black.


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ Black and red


----------



## goodthankyou

Fuchsia rose!

Hex #C74375


----------



## _Ionic

INFP - Dark Green Moss or Opaque couche (aka the ugliest color in the world. It is not the color of poop btw but rather a dark military green)


----------



## Sarah_May

ISFJ and Blue


----------



## Juiz

INFJ.

Atm my favorite color is probably silver.


----------



## coconut sharks

INFP & mustard yellow


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

esfp and nude/light dusty rose


----------



## Ghostcolors

ENFP - purple


----------



## angelfish

INFP 

I love deep rich colors, bazaar spice colors, like pumpkin and garnet and mahogany and plum and deep teal and dark emerald. Crayons like bittersweet and burnt umber... 

A deep cherry red is probably my favorite of all. 









My childhood loves are peach/apricot, lavender/periwinkle, and aqua/turquoise.



_Ionic said:


> INFP - Dark Green Moss or Opaque couche (aka the ugliest color in the world. It is not the color of poop btw but rather a dark military green)


Yeah I like that color too.


----------



## Lakigigar

INFP

I love all colors, and especially the ones that fit in a specific environment/mood. Currently i prefer *red/pink* (profile photo and sign).

As a kid, i always preferred pink and yellow. Red is a recent love. I also like lime green.


----------



## keinalu

INFJ - dark cherry red, the one of really ripe sour cherries


----------



## wastethenight

ENFP, my fave is steel blue


----------



## Birkmeister

*INFP*
1st - ORANGE
2nd - PURPLE
3rd - TEAL


----------



## Hei

INTJ | Green & Blue


----------



## angelfish

Birkmeister said:


> *INFP*
> 1st - ORANGE
> 2nd - PURPLE
> 3rd - TEAL


I love orange lovers! I can't believe how many people I encounter that say they dislike orange. It's such a good feeling color to me.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

INFP-T and mainly the colours: Cyan(Also known as teal I think), Purple, Gold/Silver. Also like that un-named colour that lies between aka in the middle between Blue or Teal and Purple.


----------



## Clare_Bare

ENTP and my fave colour is a mid-toned purple shade.
I find the colour relaxing ...


----------



## Gorion

INTP here. My favourite color is light blue.


----------



## littlebubblebub

ISTJ. My all time favorite is *Lime Green* but I also really enjoy *purple* and *blue*/*turquoise*.


----------



## BlueWings

Spoilers: you'll find the answer to both to the left.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

INFJ Blue


----------



## Skitten219

INFP, and it's purple


----------



## heymoon

ISFP and any pastel color. But mostly blue and yellow.


----------



## PaladinRoland

INFP! And I like all colors! :kitteh:

But... Black, white, red, blue, purple, and pink catch my eye. :kitteh:
And... between the above colors... Purple!


----------



## Librarylady

ISTJ- Red!


----------



## Wintergram

ISTP - Orange, blue, gray and black.


----------



## brightflashes

INFP - light yellow and brown

This might have more to do with deuteranomaly, though.


----------



## TallHobbit

ENFP
Green


----------



## Safira

INTP
light purple and light blue


----------



## Caveisier

INFP.
Green, dark color(like black, grey etc.) and brown or similar like it, for example like cream.

I remember when I was a kid, I always like Green and Black Ranger in Power Rangers.


----------



## attic

infp - yellow

(is anyone collecting these answers to present somehow?)


----------



## Vast Silence

INFP - Ocean Blue


----------



## Dragoncress

INFP

I have three:

Dark blues, pastel or dark purples and all shades of green.

Yes those are a lot of colours but my go to colours are blue, purple and green.

ahh so pretty! ~


----------



## zerouva

INTJ. Green and black. ^^


----------



## OHtheNovelty

ISTP here.

Favorite colors have to be Grape Purple,









Indigo Blue,









Orange Yellow,









and Black.


----------



## Bijoux

ISFP

I like most shades of red (like burgundy, wine, and crimson). I also like various shades of purple (like eggplant, plum, and tryrian). The only pink shade I really like is magenta, the same color that my hair is dyed currently. Also the color black. Can't ever get enough black.


----------



## Danielle22

1.Blue turquoise;
2.True red and also,Tomato red;
3.Green(emerald,turquoise,lime,forest)


----------



## Luci Ferre

red
blue
gold


----------



## UberY0shi

*INFP Purple.*


----------



## Cal

*I**N**T**P**

Green 
**& Blue*


----------



## Krayfish

High Ne and goldenrod,olive , and that orange that wood floors are (yeah I know, specific).


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

*INFP*, and I like *RED* ...





_... Darker shades, primarily._


----------



## CallMeMaybe

ISTP

Purple, black, red, silver or white.


----------



## blueblaze33

ENFP every color ;-;


----------



## Crowbo

I think you can guess from the sig


----------



## Westy365

ENFJ, 
*green*


----------



## Glop

I like olive/army green and a retro mint green. So, in short: green.


----------



## blood roots

INFJ light blue n pretty much light shades of most colors and dark shades of most colors but also grey because its pretty much my mind. More in depth than it needs to be rly.


----------



## Crowbo

red


----------



## Bibliotaph

INFJ and pink. My second favorite color is blue, and my third favorite is black. Purple is somewhere in there.


----------



## Jest_Please

*ENTP* - *RED* (with the smallest hint of pink) & *BLUE* (with the smallest hint of green)


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ and orange. It's warm and cheery and I've always loved it ever since I was a kid.
:kitteh:


----------



## Sybow

ISTP

Dark purple and blood red.


----------



## I am justice!

ENTP
and this kind of pink


----------



## Lunescope

ISFJ I think, and I love turquoise and most of the blue colors. I also love yellow and black together.


----------



## ozen

intp, black


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ISTP cyan


----------



## GrowLegends

INFP(I think)
And loves purple/bluish hues


----------

